# Schadet Froch im Koiteich ??



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder einmal eine Frage von mir, die eventuell ein bisschen blöde ist.

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen Frosch im Teich.(Bis jetzt nur einer)
Kann dieser Kerl mir irgendwie Ärger machen oder kann ich getrost schlafen? Nicht das es mir so geht wie Rainer... :?   

Wenn die Frage schon mal wo steht, dann bitte löschen. Ich habe aber nichts gefunden.

Danke
Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

*Ärger*

hallo wupfel,
hab bisher noch nie probs mit fröschen gehabt.
das einzige was passieren kann, das die __ frösche kleine koi mit ihren weiblichen artgenossen verwechseln.
dann klammern sie sich an den kleinen koi und könnten, nur könnten ihnen die kiemendeckel zudrücken.
habs zwar schon gesehen, aber das glaube ich passiert selten.
also kopf hoch no probs.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stephan,

danke für die prompte Antwort.
Da bin ich aber froh, denn mehr Leben am Teich bringt für mich auch mehr Freude.  

Das Ding mit den Kiemendeckeln ist aber schon eine harte Sache.  
Wenn der das machen sollte komme ich aber mit der Schrotflinte.  

Merci Wupfel

PS: Mensch, super Neuzugang den Du Dir da geangelt hast !!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

*Danke*

Hallo wupfel,
danke!!!!
war auch echt ne überlegung wert bei dem preis :cry: 
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Wupfel...

ich will dir jetzt mit Sicherheit keine Angst machen... aber du hast gefragt
und ich schreib dir etwas dazu....  

bei unserem "Händler", der auf seinem Grundstück auch einen Teich mit 70 kubik hat, hat sich auch mal ein Frosch einquartiert... und kurz daruf hatte seine ganzer Bestand an Koi`s, welcher in diesem Teich ist, eine Krankheit, welche dann durch Fr. Lechleiter behandelt wurde...
wenn du magst, kann ich mich ja nochmal schlau machen bzw. nachfragen, welche Krankheit das denn war... Fakt ist aber, das diese durch den Frosch eingeschleppt wurde...

deswegen bin ich auch ganz froh, das in unseren Teich kein Frosch kommen kann...   

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Sigfra,

Mensch mach mir keine Angst.  

So etwas geisterte schon in meinem Kopf herum.
Ich hoffe das es bei mir keine solchen Probleme geben wird, aber natürlich würde mich das mit der Krankheit schon interessieren!

Wir haben hier in der Gegend eine Unmenge an Fischzüchter, da ist es schon die Frage aus welchem Fischteich im Zweifelsfalle der Frosch kam.

Danke Dir für die Antowort !

@Stephan
Wenn man ihn gesehen hat..., haben will, fast egal was er kostet.   

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Wupfel, 

Nimm ihn besser raus und setz den Guten an einem anderen Gewässer aus. Ein Frosch bleibt selten alleine und bald ist es eine ganze Kompanie. 
Die hüpfen dann von Teich zu Teich und Du weißt sicher nicht, war sich in anderen Teichen so tümmelt und was die Dir in den Teich schleppen. 
Wir haben nunmal kein Biotop. Sorry.
Einen kannst Du noch wegnehmen, aber wenn der seine Kollegen ruft, dann kommen die auch.   

Gruß r.t.


----------

